# Farbverlauf im Hintergrund



## steffigloor (30. März 2004)

Hmm...also ich muss für einen bekannten eine Seite programmieren, und habe ein Problem, er möchte als Hintergrund einen Farbverlauf, von dunkelorange nach hellorange.....wenn ich dies als Bild einfüge ist es ja kein Problem  aber er möchte dass es als Verlauf im Hintergrund implementiert ist...also nicht als Bild

hat mir da jemand eine Lösung, einen Link

leider ist es relativ dringend

Danke vielmals und liebe Grüsse


----------



## Lord-Lance (30. März 2004)

Hoi Steffi ... 

Also du müsstest das schon mit einem Bild lösen, anders bekommst du das nicht hin. Aber du kannst das Bild ja als Hintergrundbild nehmen und mit CSS formatieren bis es passt.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## steffigloor (30. März 2004)

*Danke*

danke für deine schnelle Antwort....was ist jetz aber, wenn ich das Bild sagen wird 1024x768 mache, und dann wird der Text länger als 768pixel, dass ist eben mein Problem....

Ich hab eine Tabelle mit 3 Zeilen, wobei die mittlere variabel sein muss, sprich, sie muss viel grösser oder viel kleiner (nicht das Problem) gemacht werden können......

Kann ich das mit CSS regeln? *nicht gross ahnung von css hab*  

oder bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als ein extrem grosses Bild zu machen, in der Hoffnung der text wird nicht länger?

Danke vielmals  
Steffi


----------



## Lord-Lance (30. März 2004)

Also wenn der Verlauf z.B. von oben nach unten geht, hättest du die möglchkeit mit CSS das Hintergrundbild in der Zelle am oberen Rand auszurichten. Desweiteren könntest du sagen, dass das Bild nur gegen Rechts wiederholt werden soll. Somit hättest du das Bild immer schön oben und gegen Rechts unendlich. Aber es würde nicht gestreckt oder verbogen oder gar gekachelt. Post doch mal ein Link oder zu dem Sorgenkind. Dann wirds einfacher mit helfen.


----------



## steffigloor (31. März 2004)

*Ok...*

.....Ich poste mein Sorgenkind heute abend mal hier rein


----------



## Helge (31. März 2004)

Das lässt sich ziemlich einfach lösen, und zwar
machst du einfach ein 768px * 1px Bild ( o.ä. ) mit einem Verlauf von nem Rot zu nem websicheren Orange ( z.B.  #FFCC00 )  und packst das hier in dein CSS

   body {
    background: url(img/bg.gif) fixed repeat-x #FC0;
    }

wenn du nicht möchtest dass der Verlauf beim Scrollen stehen bleibt, dann musst du einfach das "fixed" löschen.


----------



## Fischi2k (10. April 2004)

Hi,

ich habe dasselbe Problem.

Habe eine css-Datei so erstellt, wie Du es gepostet hast, aber mein Hintergrund bleibt weiß. Musste die css-datei ein bissi ändern, sieht jetzt so aus:

body {
background: url(bg.jpg) fixed repeat-x;
}

Habe Deine Farbinformation gelöscht, weil mein HG sonst gelb wird. 
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?`

Danke schon einmal.

Gruß

Fischi


----------



## Pacsay (14. April 2004)

*es gibt da schon eine möglichkeit*

Da hat Lord-Lance wohl nicht ganz recht,
weil was hier steht is zwar richtig, aber nur teilweise es gibt eine möglichkeit, mit der man einen Farbverlauf erstellen kann, und zwar sowohl Horizontal als auch Vertikal.

Du erstellst eine Tabelle in der gewünschten Breite oder Höhe; (Sinnvoll sind hier natürlich 100% dann geht der Farbverlauf über die ganze Seite!) und fügst danach folgendes in die <td> ein: 

style="filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Gradient(startColorStr='#000000', endColorStr='#ffffff', gradientType='1')"> 

Es ergibt sich also zB:

<td  width="100%" height="50" style="filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Gradient(startColorStr='#000000', endColorStr='#ffffff', gradientType='1')"> </td>

in meinem beispiel wäre es ein horizontaler Farbverlauf von schwarz nach weis, der sich immer an die jeweilige Fenstergröße anpasst.

durch gradientType='2'  ergibt sich ein vertikaler Farbverlauf.

Jetzt musst Du nur noch die jeweiligen Farb-Start und -Endwerte eintragen 
-FERTIG

Grüßle ich hoff s hat noch rechtzeitig gholfe

_____________________________________________________
Weniger kann mehr sein....


----------



## steff aka sId (14. April 2004)

Die CSS Filter sind laut SelfHtml leider Microsoft only d.h. bei Usern mit Firefox(Mozilla) oder Opera wird der Farbverlauf nicht dargestellt.
Greetz Steff


----------



## Pacsay (14. April 2004)

*schon richtig... *

für diese User gibt es wohl gar keine Möglichkeit, außer für jede Bildschirmauflösung eine eigene HP zu erstellen "lol"

allerdings stellt sich da die Frage der Anwendung, und ich denke, dass doch meistens Microsoft-freundliche (oder proprietäre!? Explorer verwendet werden (zu 98%), und dort ist die Darstellung kein Problem.

Greetz Pacsay

________________________________________________________________
Machmal ist weniger mehr...


----------



## SwingerLive (9. Juni 2004)

style="filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Gradient(startColorStr='#000000', endColorStr='#ffffff', gradientType='1')"> 

Kann diesen Farbverlauf nur der Internetexplorer darstellen?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Krypthonas (9. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube das "Wörtchen" *Microsoft* sagt doch alles in deinem Code oder?

In diesem Sinne


----------



## toxX (11. Juni 2004)

also: macht das ohne diesen M$ schwachfug, so wie helge das geschrieben hat, mit ner grafik in der gewünschten breite ( wenn der verlauf von rechts nach links geht, bzw  mit der gewünschten höhe für farbverlauf in vertikaler ausrichtung) mal 1 px, bindet den mit dem css-schnipsel ein und fertig ist. das spart vor allem wichtige ressourcen, da man die grafik relativ klein hält.


----------

